# Who carries Baffin Boots in S/E lower Mich



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking to get a pair of Baffin pac boots as everything I have read about them point to them being about as good as it gets. They however only list one retailer in lower Mich on there website and it is a Hippie Birkenstock store in Ann Arbor (already called and they dont have any Baffin stuff in stock).

I want to try em on with my socks on to make sure I get the right size. I am normally an 8.5 and the Baffins come in even sizes only. Worried that the 9's will be too tight and the 10's way to big.

Anyone know of anyone in S/e lower that stocks Baffin's? Called gander as some people on another forum said to check there and they dont carry em. never seen em at cabelas and called some smaller outdoor stores (Bivoac and Moosejaw) and they dont have em either. REI carries em but online order only atleast according to their site and they only carry a couple of models.

Looking at getting either the Impact's or the Apex.

Anyone??

J-


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not in SE MI but I've seen Baffin's at Normans, they have stores in Bay City, Standish and Tawas.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to use the Impacts. They'll definitely keep your feet warm. They're very good if you're using a snowmobile to get to your spots, but I found them to be terrible if I had to do any walking. Since they don't have laces, they would slide a bit when I walked. Not much, but enough to constantly cause my socks to come off inside the boots. If you're going to be walking out to your spots, such as during first ice, I would suggest a model that laces up.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Not in SE MI but I've seen Baffin's at Normans, they have stores in Bay City, Standish and Tawas.


copy I'll stop in there next time I go to my parents place in Black River.

J-


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Got mine at gander mountain.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> Got mine at gander mountain.


 called Taylor Gander last night and they said they dont carry em.

Actually looking at the Artic model, its good to -40 instead of -148. I'm pretty sure that -40 is gonna cover me while ice fishing, LOL. Plus they are only $80 instead of $160.

J-


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

at one time Shooter service in Livonia had them but don't know any more....
6 mile rd and Middle belt rd.... are the cross rd's....... goggle them


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

jjc155 said:


> Called gander as some people on another forum said to check there and they dont carry em.
> 
> Not true, i just tried a pair on at the Gander in GR today....$139 - Crossfires


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Check REI. I saw some Baffins there but can't remember which style.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Superhog said:


> jjc155 said:
> 
> 
> > Called gander as some people on another forum said to check there and they dont carry em.
> ...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

try here if you want them bad enough......

http://www.baffin.com/mens_s/1.htm


----------



## jb7325 (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't tell you where to buy them, but I can tell you I love my boots. I have the Baffin Titans. They fit tight compared to other boots I have had, but keep my feet warm on the coldest days with just one pair of thermal socks on. I think my wife got mine on overstock.com much cheaper than normal retail price.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> try here if you want them bad enough......
> 
> http://www.baffin.com/mens_s/1.htm


I already know if I end up having to order them I'm getting from either backcounty.com or amazon.com (best prices I have found). I was hopeing to try em on so I get the right size.

Thanks for all the help guys.

J-


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Three weeks ago, Gander in Novi and Flint had some Baffin boots. Didn't have a lot of them, and not many boots in sizes 10 and up on display, but have someone check in back just in case they ran out of room when putting the stock out.
Sizing is the problem, you do need to try them on to be sure of fit.


----------

